# best respirator for oil base primer in tight spaces



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

Which respirator do you recommend for oil base primer (coverstain) when painting interior?

Thanks,

Stan


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

3M half-face respirator
6001 OV cartridge


----------



## OlDirtyWu206 (Apr 25, 2014)

Anytime I'm working in tight spaces I personally use a full face respirator with 3M Organic Vapor Cartridge, especially if I have pipes or handrail to spray.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

sroskens said:


> Which respirator do you recommend for oil base primer (coverstain) when painting interior?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stan


OV (Organic Vapor) cartridges are designed for aromatic solvents, and other organic solvents considered hydrocarbons. Can one of the PT professors please confirm this?

But even better then APR (Air Purifying Cartridges), are air assisted, or air supplied respirators.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> OV (Organic Vapor) cartridges are designed for aromatic solvents, and other organic solvents considered hydrocarbons. Can one of the PT professors please confirm this?
> 
> But even better then APR (Air Purifying Cartridges), are air assisted, or air supplied respirators.


A lot of the solvents in paints, hexane, methanol, toluene, acetone, etc. lead to short service life for OV. 

I think an air-supplied system is the way to go for large-scale application in enclosed spaces.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

sroskens said:


> Which respirator do you recommend for oil base primer (coverstain) when painting interior?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stan


My body, wife and kids will probably hate this when I get older, but I use a full face, and the black cartridges, with pre filters. I can't smell it, it's not absorbing or burning my eyes, but I highly doubt is stopping all of the toxins

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> My body, wife and kids will probably hate this when I get older, but I use a full face, and the black cartridges, with pre filters. I can't smell it, it's not absorbing or burning my eyes, but I highly doubt is stopping all of the toxins
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


As we discussed in another thread, some of these materials have what are called "poor warning properties". Here's some OSHA information about that:

"most toxic substances do not have appropriate sensory warning properties. The standard no longer permits the use of warning properties as the sole basis for determining that an air-purifying respirator affords adequate protection against exposures to vapors and gases."


----------

